# Cold and Windy....



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

...day of smokin. I fired both my smokers yesterday to get this cook done. Wild Boar Ribs, Butts, Pastrami, Chicken, Pork Loins, Fatties and Armadillo Eggs.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow. Looks great


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

You owe me a new keyboard - I just drooled all over it.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

what is that wrapped in bacon? I'm hoping that's not the armadillo because if is it just ruined my fantasy.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome pics


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

TailRazor said:


> what is that wrapped in bacon? I'm hoping that's not the armadillo because if is it just ruined my fantasy.


They are called fatties. Breakfast sausage cooked on a smoker. I roll out a chub of breakfast flat and cover with shredded Gouda cheese and then roll it back up, wrap in bacon and cook it in the smoker.

Thanks Y'all.


----------

